# Buy polaris 800?



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

Originally didn't plan on having a cab, but this is nice. First couple times I drove it was windy and has been crappy out, so it's been nice. 


The cab is the Curtis Cab Path Pro SS. Doors close/seal up easily and ride quietly. The lead and exposed edges seem to be designed to take wear and tear pretty well.


Steel roof is solid, need to measure thickness, and could easily hold a rack. Have read that some people stand on the roof, not sure I'll do that.


Overall I'm impressed with what the machine will go through. Been in some wet standing water and mud and really only needed 2 wheel drive once and 4 wheel once. May have been able to do without, but didn't want to get stuck the first day.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

brewster said:


> Originally didn't plan on having a cab, but this is nice. First couple times I drove it was windy and has been crappy out, so it's been nice.
> The cab is the Curtis Cab Path Pro SS. Doors close/seal up easily and ride quietly. The lead and exposed edges seem to be designed to take wear and tear pretty well.
> Steel roof is solid, need to measure thickness, and could easily hold a rack. Have read that some people stand on the roof, not sure I'll do that.
> Overall I'm impressed with what the machine will go through. Been in some wet standing water and mud and really only needed 2 wheel drive once and 4 wheel once. May have been able to do without, but didn't want to get stuck the first day.


I've often wondered how high a tire could be installed on them without adding a lift.............


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

I'll take a picture of the clearance tomorrow. The concern I had when the wife wanted the 6 passenger was the wheel base to clearance height. Was afraid I'd bottom out on mud or rocks, I'll have to watch out. I'm sure I won't be adding bigger wheels/tires.


----------

